# Vendetta (1/18 rc buggy)



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

hey if any one on here nows where i can geta duratrax Vendetta in Edmonton AB. Canada . that would really help me thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Try Tower Hobby.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> Try Tower Hobby.


ok thanks a lot


----------

